# RandoMIX - Random Recipes



## StompieZA (23/7/18)

Hi Guys and Gals, 

So i thought about this concept over the weekend and last week and thought it would be a fun way of making DIY a little bit more interesting...lol

*Concept* - Taking random concentrates/flavors by using https://www.random.org/lists/ and using the first 3 to 4 concentrates (Nr 1 to 4) in the list to try and create a vapable juice. I think this concept will create those accidental but extremely great mistake recipes or it will probably be one heck of a fail but interesting either way. 

Here is one example by adding my concentrates to the list and pressing the randomize button...lol

So i got : Cake Yellow, Meringue, Blueberry and marshmallow 




You have the option to randomize the flavors a couple of times as well. 

Once you have your concentrates, mix it up and post your recipe and provide some feedback perhaps as a shake and vape and also after a week or two steep. 

I think this will be interesting especially for the okes that has a large variety of flavors. 

Lets start mixing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/7/18)

Judging by a lot of the recipes I've seen a lot of people are already using this method.  Sounds like fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (23/7/18)

Another approach is to do the flavour wheel like Wayne does. Go to wheeldecide.com and make up one wheel for your top note profiles, another wheel for your base profiles. So you could have your fruits, nuts, chocolate etc as your top note and then cream, doughnut, tobacco, custard, cheesecake, cereal, milkshake, etc as your base. That gives you a layered recipe where the randomiser picks the profile but you get to pick the flavours. Although, the way these things work out, I invariably end up with a guava tobacco or somesuch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Another approach is to do the flavour wheel like Wayne does. Go to wheeldecide.com and make up one wheel for your top note profiles, another wheel for your base profiles. So you could have your fruits, nuts, chocolate etc as your top note and then cream, doughnut, tobacco, custard, cheesecake, cereal, milkshake, etc as your base. That gives you a layered recipe where the randomiser picks the profile but you get to pick the flavours. Although, the way these things work out, I invariably end up with a guava tobacco or somesuch.



Guava tobacco!
That would be cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------

